# New Fluval Pimp Club



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i hope this thread will be peaceful, since all filter clubs have nice conversations, why cant we? I love the fluvals, incredible filters, but no fighting, please people


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice, can I be a pimp too, how about Fluval Pimp #69? sounds like my old hotmail addy! 

BTW I really didnt't want to be a Fluval Hoe...that just wan't cool


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

You are free to join, but in interest of fairness you would be #9. Let us know what you think, you are more than welcome here, all are welcome here.


----------



## neonmkr (May 16, 2008)

Let's keep this one fun. OK?
By the way CLEVE, should I be known as "Flaming Fluval"?


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

hmmm, not gonna touch that one :icon_lol:


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

lmao! why not! :hihi:


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I am thinking about buying a 405... does anyone in the club have one? How do they perform?

I am thinking about adding it to my existing tank for more bio filtration.


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a 405, Ill let you know in after monday how they perform, I still gotta clean the inside of my tank real good with I am guessing a white vinegar solution, hopefully the inside doesnt get the kinda yellow i got windex to take off the outside. (I am a smoker) But if there is tobacco residue on the inside, again, hoping the white vinegar will remove it. I am gonna start my 405 with "operation kill the tannins", gonna load all 8 spots in the filter with activated carbon, and let the wood sit in the tank by itself, and let a mother load of carbon work its magic on this piece of wood for a few weeks. I'm gonna be out of town this weekend, so thats why I'm holding off to start the filter up till monday. If it runs anything like my 104 used to back in the day, I suspect no problems, that filter worked like a champ! Come over to the Fluval pimp club barb, dare to be different!


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

Check your PM's Torpedobarb!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

replied


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

barb, i have the 305( its the same except less media and less flow but same design) and it is amazing. no leaks, quick disconnect, VERY quiet, easy prime, and it filters like a champ!! the only complain i have about the filter is the outlet is a big ugly nozzle. i wish it would have come with a spray bar. otherwise its amazing.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

fluval owners, i have a question. what have you guys done to your outflow? i hate the standard nozzle, it looks bad and it creates to fast a flow.
has anyone tried to modify their fluval to have a spray bar? what materials did you use?


oh and also, can the filter handle being injected with CO2? i wana use it instead of investing in a reactor.

and if so? can it handle one of tom's reactors on the inflow?


----------



## Rev2eight (Jan 11, 2008)

On my 204, it came with ribbed hoses and a spray nozzle. I ditched them both and bought new non ribbed hoses from home depot and a customflo starter kit http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9850 Works great!


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

Haven't done much modding, cant help ya there monkey...


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

9am53, did your 205 come with the 1/2" ID size hosing? I know my 405 came with 5/8" ID hosing. I am going to be using my old school 104 to run my inline uv, and inline heater. I am contemplating upgradeing it to a 205 to get the extra 40 GPRH to make up for what the inllines kill for flow rate on my 104. Planning the 205, cuz as far as i know, on the old school 104/204 they were both setup to use a 1/2" hose. If they do indeed use a 1/2" hose, all i would have to do is unhook my 104, set the 205 in its place, shorten the hoses a bit to make up for the extra height of the 205, hook em back up, and make it seem like my setup did not even miss a beat.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

:iamwithst ..... roud: 

Seriously tho pimps, ignore him, he will eventually go away, just trying to push our buttons and get our thread locked again. Just shows how mature he is!


----------



## SuperDragon (Apr 19, 2008)

204, 304, 404 (I need the 104 to be a true pimp)


----------



## Gerald the Mouse (Jun 19, 2006)

I got a Fluval 104, I like it much better than my Eheim ECCO.
What pimp number could I be?


----------



## Rev2eight (Jan 11, 2008)

To whoever PMed me asking me about the replacement hoses for my 204. Here are some pics of what i did.


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

Gerald as it stands right now, you would be Fluval Pimp#10! You are more than welcome here, as well as SuperDragon, your vast working knowledge, and general knowledge about aquariums would make you a GREAT addition to the Fluval pimps.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Count me in. I have a 303 and 404 running on my 75. I've used fluvals for the last 20 years with no problems.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

QUOTE=monkeyruler90;615246]fluval owners, i have a question. what have you guys done to your outflow? i hate the standard nozzle, it looks bad and it creates to fast a flow.
has anyone tried to modify their fluval to have a spray bar? what materials did you use?[/QUOTE]

Just do what I did and buy the fluval spray bar.


----------



## icom (Mar 14, 2008)

2 404's here.haven't had them very long,but happy so far;just as quiet as my XP3 and I think they have a bit more flow too


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

Jeff5614 = Fluval Pimp #10
icom = Fluval Pimp #11

Please update your signitures, and wear your tags with pride!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

with price?


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

LOL, thanks for pointing that out! :icon_twis Updated just now.


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

the pimp daddy is gonna be outta town for the weekend, so keep it clean guys!


----------



## RichPen (May 29, 2008)

I'm rocking a 204, so sign me up. I love to pimp lol
The previous owner had the intake setup on the top of the tank and outflow on the bottom. Is this ideal or should i swap them?


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have two fluval 404s, a giant jebo (er...) and a little eheim. Love my fluvals and my eheim! I took my jebo tubing and spray bar and put them on one of my fluvals. They're the bright green color and the spray bar is nice and big, they're a perfect fit. The other fluval has the standard tubing. 

My fluvals have been running strong for Years with no signs of slowly down. They've been silent up until this point where one is buzzing slightly, probably because i need to replace the impeller. I use the little ceramic tubey things, carbon, and filter floss in mine. 

For Co2 reactors, I built two really simple ones that work great! I use a little airstone at the end of my co2 tubing inside this reactor. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...2-reactor.html


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

Fluvals rule!


----------



## japonica (Apr 1, 2008)

whate my pimp number iv got 2 405 great filters :hihi: :hihi: :hihi:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

guys, who else wants to be a fluval pimp?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

only 1 problem about fluvals (204), is that they come with 1/2 inch ribbed tubing with and adaptor 

in reality they are 5/8 inch without adaptor. does anyone with ribbed tubing run lily pipes? i want to know if there are compatible with my ribbed tubing. 

thanks fellow pimps


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I own a fluval FX5 and have owned and sold off the ones that use the ribbed tubing. If you are going to run lily pipes you will have to replace the ribbed tubing with some regular rubber tubing to get a good seal.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

my filter has an adaptor for 1/2 inch tubing, in reality, its 5/8, but 5/8 is too big and long for a 20 long, let me get some pics:










thats the adaptor, so thats not replaceable for reg tubing is it? if not, i will have to get 5/8


----------



## blacklabel (Jun 21, 2008)

im a satisfied new owner of an fx5. i would also like to join a filstar hate club while im at it. thanks.


----------



## jgb77 (Dec 13, 2006)

fishman9809 said:


> my filter has an adaptor for 1/2 inch tubing, in reality, its 5/8, but 5/8 is too big and long for a 20 long, let me get some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have tubing from home depot that is 1/2in. id and you can use that and heat it up and it will go over the barbs on the filter without too much trouble. You will have to change out the ribbed tubing, but it will work.
John


----------



## Rev2eight (Jan 11, 2008)

How is 5/8 too big for a 20L? Ive got 5/8 tubing on my 204 on a 20L and it works fine. Tubes can be cut to length if theyre too long :icon_roll


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

jgb77 said:


> I have tubing from home depot that is 1/2in. id and you can use that and heat it up and it will go over the barbs on the filter without too much trouble. You will have to change out the ribbed tubing, but it will work.
> John


wat do you mean by barb? the place where it screws on?



Rev2eight said:


> How is 5/8 too big for a 20L? Ive got 5/8 tubing on my 204 on a 20L and it works fine. Tubes can be cut to length if theyre too long :icon_roll


no, 5/8 inch lily pipes, i believe they are 12 inches tall, my tank is 13 

they do have a 9 inch long lily intake, but for some reason they are more expensive? im trying to figure out a way to get a 1/2 inch lily pipe on a 5/8 vinyl tubing. 



lescarpentier said:


> That's going to be a tall order,especially when you can't even give a Fluval away in the swap n shop..


Holy CR-P!!!!! Where is this Fluval being given away?!?!? I want it!!!!!


----------



## tusk (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm rocking two Fluval FX5s on my 110. I love my babies:icon_cool


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I used a Fluval 204 on a 30 gallon for a few years, and I really only have good things to say about it...

Filters are really just a means to an end, and who cares what company your "loyalty" falls with. I currently use a Rena XP1, Eheim 2215, Emperor 400, and various AquaClears. They all work, and they all work well.

No need for thread crapping.

Rock on with your Fluvals, people!

'Free bump...'


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

surprised I never found this...

I have a 205. What number am I?


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> with price?


I see in your sig you have a FX5? How's it working for you? What size tank do you have it running on? I'm curious because I just bought one from a member here!


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

blacklabel said:


> im a satisfied new owner of an fx5. i would also like to join a filstar hate club while im at it. thanks.





tusk said:


> I'm rocking two Fluval FX5s on my 110. I love my babies:icon_cool


Oh, man... two more. So how those FX5's working for you? Black label, what size tank are you running it on? Thanks!


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

DataLifePlus said:


> I see in your sig you have a FX5? How's it working for you? What size tank do you have it running on? I'm curious because I just bought one from a member here!


Don't expect an answer.

fshfanatic no longer visits this forum.


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Don't expect an answer.
> 
> fshfanatic no longer visits this forum.


What, did you run him out of town because he wouldn't admit to the greatness of Eheim? :hihi:

I kid, I kid. Thanks for the heads up, though.


----------



## tusk (Jan 30, 2006)

I run 2 FX5s on my 110. Trouble free for the last year and a half.......


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

tusk said:


> I run 2 FX5s on my 110. Trouble free for the last year and a half.......


Wow... awesome. I'll be running one on my 55.


----------



## tusk (Jan 30, 2006)

That is going to be a crapload of flow on that thing. Unless you are getting a smoking deal on one, or you're going to run a bunch of media in it, I might be inclined to look for something else. Plan on running a lot of stuff in line with it? That is what I use my second one for.....


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

tusk said:


> That is going to be a crapload of flow on that thing. Unless you are getting a smoking deal on one, or you're going to run a bunch of media in it, I might be inclined to look for something else. Plan on running a lot of stuff in line with it? That is what I use my second one for.....


Haha... yeah I got a pretty god deal on one. 

What would you consider "a bunch of media"? Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'll run it as full as I can. I was going to run an in-line UV sterilizer (Turbotwist 3X), but I wasn't sure it would work... too much flow, oversized, ribbed hosing. 

How do you run in-line accessories with that ribbed stuff? Change it out?


----------



## tusk (Jan 30, 2006)

I only run mine with the outer foam media and a couple of those bio ceramic rings. I noticed a fair amount of flow reduction when I had polishing pads and filter floss in mine when they became dirty quickly. 

I just have some plane jane tubing on one of mine


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

tusk said:


> I only run mine with the outer foam media and a couple of those bio ceramic rings. I noticed a fair amount of flow reduction when I had polishing pads and filter floss in mine when they became dirty quickly.


Hmmm... thanks for the info and photos. That's some serious plumbing you have there. What are the two black devices in the second photo?

Yeah, I'll be running my FX5 with full media... pre-filter rings, bio-rings, and polishing/filter pads. We'll see how it works.


----------



## tusk (Jan 30, 2006)

No problem. They are Hydor in-line heaters. You can always turn down the flow if your fish get plastered to the wall  Enjoy the pump!


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

tusk said:


> No problem. They are Hydor in-line heaters. You can always turn down the flow if your fish get plastered to the wall  Enjoy the pump!


Is there an easy way to adjust the flow on the pump?


----------



## rhytemaker (May 29, 2008)

My first 405 was used and still works great! I just got an 84.5 gallon Fluval Osaka 320 which came with another 405, So I now have two 405 canisters and a SWEET fluval tank. Think that qualifies me.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

i just got a fluval fx5.

i was always an eheim pimp, i am replacing my eheim pro II 2026 with the fx5.

i will be doing the setup in about 3 weeks, and will see if i am a converted fluval pimp...


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Is a 405 big enough for a 55 gln. on its own?


----------



## rhytemaker (May 29, 2008)

Nate McFin said:


> Is a 405 big enough for a 55 gln. on its own?


yep. 405 good up to 100 gallons.


----------



## rhytemaker (May 29, 2008)

Hey 420...put down the bong and give me my pimp #!!!! Its been over a month!
I have an overwhelming need to belong!!!!


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

rhytemaker said:


> Hey 420...put down the bong and give me my pimp #!!!! Its been over a month!
> I have an overwhelming need to belong!!!!


 PIMP's down..PIMP's down!!!!!


----------



## Plant Boy (Feb 24, 2010)

I must be the Mack Daddy of pimps. I just purchased the new Fluval G6! So far worth every penny. I didn't even know that my heater was malfunctioning until i got this Filter. I will keep you posted if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

I just came home with my 205 for 20h tank. has cleared the water in 2 days. lovin it. I definately need a pimp #.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Plant Boy said:


> I must be the Mack Daddy of pimps. I just purchased the new Fluval G6! So far worth every penny. I didn't even know that my heater was malfunctioning until i got this Filter. I will keep you posted if it lives up to the hype.


Nice! The filter, I mean. But, as the resident (self-proclaimed) meta-pimp, and in light of the fact that my name is MacClellan and I'm a father, I'll humbly contest that I am the sole Macdaddy of pimps™. :icon_cool


----------



## Landau (Mar 24, 2010)

*Sign me up and Give me a Pimp number*

Have had a 205 up and running for 2 days now. Hige improvement over my older 303 (Which was overkill for my tank any way)

I like the huge foam surface area and the new quick disconnects the best.

Also near silent

Landau


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

CLEVEsports420 said:


> Jeff5614 = Fluval Pimp #10
> icom = Fluval Pimp #11
> 
> Please update your signitures, and wear your tags with pride!


Ok, we havent seen our great leader in quite sometime, and I hereby appoint myself the temporary leading/record keeping replacement, with 04, and 05 series qualifications, and now FX5. I will be appointing Fluval Pimp #'s per listing started by OP. So lets jump right in. In fairness I will be appointing myself a number after all other requests are assigned. 


RichPen said:


> I'm rocking a 204, so sign me up. I love to pimp lol
> The previous owner had the intake setup on the top of the tank and outflow on the bottom. Is this ideal or should i swap them?


RichPen Pimp # 12, please add to your sig per OP request 


japonica said:


> whate my pimp number iv got 2 405 great filters :hihi: :hihi: :hihi:


Japonica Pimp # 13, add to sig !


zzyzx85 said:


> surprised I never found this...
> 
> I have a 205. What number am I?


zzyzx85 Pimp # 14 Please rock with Fluval Hagen Pride!


rhytemaker said:


> My first 405 was used and still works great! I just got an 84.5 gallon Fluval Osaka 320 which came with another 405, So I now have two 405 canisters and a SWEET fluval tank. Think that qualifies me.


rhytemaker Pimp # 15...


ShaneC said:


> I just came home with my 205 for 20h tank. has cleared the water in 2 days. lovin it. I definitely need a pimp #.


ShaneC Pimp # 16

And my official request for Pimphood makes me Pimp # 17.
I will subscribe to this thread to update numbers as necessary.


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

So what happened to the original pimp club?


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

It fell assleep for a year or so. But its awake now. This is the Original Pimp Club Thread.
​
And to future Pimp's, please feel free to self appoint a numerically ordered Pimp #, just review the last number assigned and be sure to add to your sig. We all want to know what Fluval Hagen product you are "rocking".

I think we can keep this rolling with minimal effort, by using self appointed Pimp #'s. :thumbsup:​


----------



## rhytemaker (May 29, 2008)

9am53 said:


> So what happened to the original pimp club?


Simple answer...Pimpin aint easy!


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

rhytemaker said:


> Simple answer...Pimpin aint easy!


I like the new sig rhytemaker!

And its off and running again!


----------



## Landau (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pimp Number*

Hi Tyler - you missed me when assiging the Pimp numbers. See post # 66 above

Thanks


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

So lets say I am a fluval pimp (what what!) and I start moonlighting with a tall and sexy green filter...does this mean I lose street cred in the Fluval hood? I mean my pimp hand is way strong slappin' that MSF biatch, but I kinda like the variety, and turnin' out that green hoe was free (in a box o' aquarium stuff).


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

Landau said:


> Hi Tyler - you missed me when assiging the Pimp numbers. See post # 66 above
> 
> Thanks


I really did! Im sorry... The request was in the title instead of the content... Will you accept Fluval Pimp #18... I cannot expect all of the others to reassign their numbers, or you can have my number 17... Its up to you, just add to your signature. p.s. If you take 17, PM me so I can change my number WELCOME TO PIMPDOM


9am53 said:


> So lets say I am a fluval pimp (what what!) and I start moonlighting with a tall and sexy green filter...does this mean I lose street cred in the Fluval hood? I mean my pimp hand is way strong slappin' that MSF biatch, but I kinda like the variety, and turnin' out that green hoe was free (in a box o' aquarium stuff).


You've got way TOO much time on your hands... and yes people, the pimp hand IS strong with this one!


----------



## Landau (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Tyler,

I'm not after your number, you've already got it in your signature. I'll take 18. Well, that is after your number... but it is fine by me.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a 305 and a 405 on my Osaka 320. I modded my outputs to black 5/8" pond tubing so I could add an inline heater (on the 305) and a inline reactor (on the 405). I used these: http://www.marinedepot.com/plumbing_parts_fittings_return_u-tube-ap.html for the outputs. There really adjustable and they fit into the suction cup brackets that come with the filters.

I love my Fluvals! They aren't as fancy as the Ehiems but I actually like how simple they are, makes cleaning them a breeze. The quick disconects are also great. 

I will be fluval pimp #19.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

What do you mean they're not fancy? They have baskets and everything!  Proud owner of two, btw.


----------



## greenknight (Mar 3, 2010)

9am53 said:


> So lets say I am a fluval pimp (what what!) and I start moonlighting with a tall and sexy green filter...does this mean I lose street cred in the Fluval hood? I mean my pimp hand is way strong slappin' that MSF biatch, but I kinda like the variety, and turnin' out that green hoe was free (in a box o' aquarium stuff).


LOL... thats funny.. you are a true pimp... cuz you just cant be happy with one


----------



## nvision (Feb 6, 2009)

just this year i've ordered 3 Fluval U1s, 4 Fluval U2s, 3 Fluval U3s, and 2 Fluval U4s submersible filters to replace all the Eheim canisters in my various tanks. took just one mishap in 15 years to learn my lesson, and to realize my home components are too valuable to put my faith in canister filters again. my setups are now completely flood-proof, and these submersible filters are practically silent, moves water well, and very well designed overall. highly recommend them.


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

Those internal/intank filters dont have a 40th of filter media surface area compared to a canister, and really do almost nothing but move water and collect a minute amount of debris... IME They dont have the capability, alone, to sustain an aquarium.


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

Just checking that I added my number correctly. Gotta keep the pimp hand strong.


----------



## rhytemaker (May 29, 2008)

Solid said:


> I have a 305 and a 405 on my Osaka 320. I modded my outputs to black 5/8" pond tubing so I could add an inline heater (on the 305) and a inline reactor (on the 405). I used these: http://www.marinedepot.com/plumbing_parts_fittings_return_u-tube-ap.html for the outputs. There really adjustable and they fit into the suction cup brackets that come with the filters.
> 
> I love my Fluvals! They aren't as fancy as the Ehiems but I actually like how simple they are, makes cleaning them a breeze. The quick disconects are also great.
> 
> I will be fluval pimp #19.


 
Hittin switches on the Fluval Osaka 320, the slammed gold flake Cadallac sittin on 20's of the fluval pimp world! Nice tank my fellow osaka pimp.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Rockin a 305 on my new 40g breeder. Like the fact that I can get parts at just about any Petsmart I've ever been to.


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

danakin said:


> Rockin a 305 on my new 40g breeder. Like the fact that I can get parts at just about any Petsmart I've ever been to.


You can be Fuval Pimp # 20! If you accept this challenge, add to your signature "Fluval Pimp #20"


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ive just purchased a Fluval 105 for one of my 20g. I was wondering has anyone had any issues with it that I should look out for. 

Also is the ribbed hose in which the fliter comes with any good? I hear people dislike it but will it still be ok on a small setup? Thanks!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I like the ribbed tubing. You can bend it all over the place and it doesn't kink.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Also guys is there any good accessories or add-ons in which I can get for my Fluval 105? Also any chance of me being #21? Thanks!


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

So i just picked up my 1st canister filter ever and its a FLUVAL 304 and i love this bad boy. I know im not much of a good PIMP only having 1 working for me! But that first one shall be a start to my pimpin empire!! I would like to be anointed as FLUVAL PIMP #22, if accepted to this elite crowd i vow to keep my PIMP HAND STRONG!


----------



## crf529 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeeew. Got a 305 on a 40gal community, such an easy filter to use!


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I run a 105, 305 (not using currently), and a 405.


----------



## b planted (Nov 4, 2010)

Just started a my first planted tank. Running a 305 and a E series heater. I"m knocking let me in pimp Daddy give me a #23. Also someone please tell me how to add it to my profile??? I'm a pimp not a computer geek!!


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

*Let Me In !!!!*

I'm a BIG Fluval Pimp!!!! (Livingroom Planted Discus) 130G FLUVAL (Profile 1500)Aquarium with 2 Fluval G6 's . (2nd Bedroom Discus Breeder) 77 Gallon Waterhome (hagen) with Fluval E Series 300 watt heater. Give me a number !!!!!:bounce: .....(requesting #24)


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

Is any one here?


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

2 fluval G6's?!?!? WOOOW that is pimp! I dont think CLEVEsports420 is active anymore, so just take the numbers as they go. You defiantly pimpin with 2 G6s.

Like a g6....


----------



## b planted (Nov 4, 2010)

I guess i"ll take #23


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

Solid said:


> 2 fluval G6's?!?!? WOOOW that is pimp! I dont think CLEVEsports420 is active anymore, so just take the numbers as they go. You defiantly pimpin with 2 G6s.
> 
> Like a g6....


Thanks Solid
If you ever get a chance to check out the Fluval "Profile" Aquarium sets. I have the 1500....(1500 l = 130Gallons) It is awesome. I think the biggest one you can get in the US is Profile 1200. These are amazing quality, pre-drilled aquarium sets that come with Fluval M mirrior heaters and Fluval 405 . I swapped the 405 for G6 and the M series for Hydor ETH. Not to mention they come with 4 T5 High Output 48" lights with 2 life glo and 2 power glo bulbs. Just sweet set up with great looking cabinet. Check it out. I'm very happy with the look and quality and the Filters ROCK!!!! aside for all the great features (flow rate, EC, temp display, scheduling ect) the best part is the 5min maintenance with out disturbing the bio!! Great Filer......FLUVAL ROCKS


----------



## dan woods (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I am a newbie all around, new to TPT forum, planted tanks, and fairly new to fish keeping. To make this appropriate to post here, let me start with; I am the proud owner of 3 G6 filters on 2 new tanks. I have a 1 month old 55 with a G6 and a 12 day old 120 with a pair of G6's on it. I have started the 120 with heavy planting and 4 large discus. The tank finished the nitrogen cycle this morning and I have 6 more discus paid for that are currently being held at the LFS. I am living on the internet doing much reading to make this a good first discus tank experience.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Rudy said:


> Thanks Solid
> If you ever get a chance to check out the Fluval "Profile" Aquarium sets. I have the 1500....(1500 l = 130Gallons) It is awesome.


Yea those profile aquariums do look awesome! The largest I have seen available in the US is the 1000. I love the stands on those aquariums. I have a Fluval Osaka 320 (86 gallon) which is their older aquarium, but I love it. I really like Fluval tank quality.



dan woods said:


> Well I am a newbie all around, new to TPT forum, planted tanks, and fairly new to fish keeping. To make this appropriate to post here, let me start with; I am the proud owner of 3 G6 filters on 2 new tanks.


Welcome to TPT Dan! Well, DAMN! 3 G6s?!?! I'm jealous of you pimps! I'm funna have to step my Fluval Pimp game up and cop me a G6! I know what im getting myself for Christmas... haha! Dan it sounds like you have a 2 nice set-ups. :icon_excl 1 tip to new TPT members: Other TPT members like pictures :icon_smil Especially pictures of beautifully planted 130gal tanks with discus! If you get a chance you should start a journal. Its a great way to get advice on your set-up and to brag about how sweet having 3 g6s is. lol!


----------



## dan woods (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I will get pics and post in the near future. I rescued my remaining discus from the LFS at lunch today and put them in the 120. I think I will put a 3rd G6 on the tank for piece of mind. I have a 57 watt UV on one G6 and an inline 1000 CO2 reactor on the other. Both reduce flow a tad so a 3rd unobstructed G6 might let me sleep better at night (and hopefully the discus as well).


----------



## xGROMx (Sep 2, 2008)

PIMP #25 here, that is an Fx5 Pimp!


----------



## crf529 (Jul 24, 2010)

Forgot to take a number . #26 runnning a 305 .


----------



## kizzabennett (Nov 30, 2010)

#27 - 305:biggrin:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

#28 reporting for duty! 

I got a Fluval 404...my first canister ever!


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

#29 reporting for duty. I have a 305


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

I've got some Fluval stuff :red_mouth

75G planted tank has.... 
405
305
E 300 x 2

29G shrimp tank has....
405
E 200
15lbs of Fluval Shrimp Stratum

and 2 rocking Fluval EBI's

:red_mouth


----------



## Patbatemon (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm down for joining. I'm a proud owner of a fluval edge, as well as an ebi thanks to you Dana. I'm already buying a second and the first is just finishing stocking. Also own other Hagen products like Exo Terra. By the way should have a shrimp pimp club.


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm in, gonna grab #30, since no one else seems to have claimed it. Getting a 406 for my 55g, also got some AC's which i believe are by the same company


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess I will take #31..Got 2 305's and haven't looked back since! These are some of my fav filters, easy to clean, and QUITE! that was all I could ask for since I just got used to the annoying crank of filters, its so weird to have almost quite except the sound of the water running haha! 
40gal breeder - 305, and 29 gal high - 305

So you all use 5/8" tubing to replace the ribbed tubes on the 305/405, is that correct? I really need to do this so I can finally add a reactor!!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Fluval pimp #32!

Got a 205!


----------



## Vox (Mar 8, 2012)

*#33*

Fluval pimp #33

I have the Fluval Osaka 320 setup.


----------



## Garlic (Sep 22, 2011)

Sign me up;
1 tank has 2 - 205's and another has 1 - 306.
Not going to talk about what the others have, yet...
Guess that makes me Fluval Pimp #34. 
:bounce:


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like I'm pimp #35

Got a brand spankin new 206 to replace a 2215 and I'm loving it.


----------



## y84k (May 31, 2007)

#36

Had a 304 for a long, long time. With zero issues which is why it got replaced with a brand new 306. Which has been up and running now for a few months. It's super quiet, now if only the fans on my t5HO light were as quiet :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgallodoro24 (Feb 6, 2012)

Guess im #37. I have a G6 on 90g.


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll join in as 38


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

y84k said:


> #36
> 
> Had a 304 for a long, long time. With zero issues which is why it got replaced with a brand new 306. Which has been up and running now for a few months. It's super quiet, now if only the fans on my t5HO light were as quiet :/
> 
> ...


You should check out someone like coralife sells a post body fan that is really quiet! I had the same problem and ripped my old t-5 fan out and replaced it with a larger and quieter one..works great


----------



## y84k (May 31, 2007)

sketch804 said:


> You should check out someone like coralife sells a post body fan that is really quiet! I had the same problem and ripped my old t-5 fan out and replaced it with a larger and quieter one..works great


I should look into that. I have a sundial model right now, it's not horrible but I would appreciate it being silent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardoc (May 21, 2011)

Just Bought a g3 for my 55 gal. 
next I need a good co2 regulator setup
#39


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

#40

c4 & 306


----------



## skywhitney (May 9, 2012)

#41

406 on my 70g


----------



## wahhshoang (Dec 27, 2010)

I guess I'm 42!! Got a 306.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

So, can one be a Fluval Madam?


----------



## Luis138 (Mar 15, 2008)

43? A spanking brand new 406 for $70! Sometimes eBay can be wonderful.

Luis


----------



## Lagarb (Jun 4, 2012)

#44? Received my 306 last Friday

roud:


----------



## Luis138 (Mar 15, 2008)

45, just bought a brand new Fluval FX5 for $150.

Luis


Ageless, still I am.


----------



## bucilini (Jun 28, 2012)

Got 2 fluval 306 for both sides of of my 55 aquarium


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm number 46, I suppose. Bought a Fluval G6 a week ago - love it so far!

David


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

47? just got a 206 friday! pretty good so far


----------

